# Crackling Pork



## daval (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Folks,
This is a personal request. My father has asked me to make a 'crackling roast pork' dish for Christmas. He's from England and this is traditional for him. I've made roasted pork picnic shoulders with a nice crackling on it but I was thinking of something more along the lines of a pork belly. I've never actually worked with this before. 

One of my suppliers has very good berkshire pork that I could use - is this worth it- or is there not a huge difference to the regular supermarket variety I could get at 1/3rd of the cost. I know with 'meatier' cuts there is a big difference but not sure with belly's

Also, does anyone have a good recipe for me?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've got a piece of red wattle lardo in the fridge.....pig varieties matter for belly too.
There are a few recipes throughout the site for 2x or 3x cooked belly.....let's see if I can find them.


----------

